# Monti sale in campo, ma sarà "solo" capo di coalizione



## admin (26 Dicembre 2012)

Dopo la mezzanotte di ieri, Mario Monti ha annunciato tramite Twitter che il suo impegno in politica proseguirà. Questi i tweet digitati dall'ex Premier

"insieme abbiamo salvato l'Italia dal disastro. Ora va rinnovata la politica. Lamentarsi non serve, spendersi sì. "Saliamo" in politica".


----------



## Harvey (26 Dicembre 2012)

Alla fine credo proprio che sia tale e quale al resto della ciurma, altro che tecnico disinteressato...


----------



## Canonista (26 Dicembre 2012)

Io sono convinto che di politica ed economia ne sappia ben poco


----------



## Morto che parla (26 Dicembre 2012)

Finalmente qualcuno che posso votare.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Canonista ha scritto:


> Io sono convinto che di politica ed economia ne sappia ben poco



Di politica ne ha capito abbastanza da non stare ai giochetti di Berlusconi, dimettendosi.

Di economia, beh...


----------



## Francy (26 Dicembre 2012)

Forse, e dico forse, lo voterei. Mi sono sempre espresso contro di lui e non mi smentisco. Il suo modo di affrontare i problemi non mi è piaciuto affatto, spesso mi sono scontrato con le sue idee, ma è innegabile che sia l'unico ad aver iniziato parzialmente ad affrontare i problemi. Vediamo che succederà.


----------



## cris (26 Dicembre 2012)

boh, mi documenterò per bene, ma non escludo a priori che lo voterò.


----------



## riccardokaka (26 Dicembre 2012)

Grazie Dio. Forse una speranza ce l'abbiamo....


----------



## Gekyn (26 Dicembre 2012)

l unico che in questo momento meriterebbe il mio voto!


----------



## Emanuele (26 Dicembre 2012)

Casini, Fini, Montezemolo, Buttiglione, Monti, Ichino etc.

finalmente IL NUOVO in politica


----------



## Lollo7zar (26 Dicembre 2012)

DC


----------



## Ale (27 Dicembre 2012)

Lo voterò


----------



## tamba84 (27 Dicembre 2012)

il suo nuovo partito non è male ma si trascina un pò di errori,in primis si son giocati buona parte del voto delle acli.


----------



## Vinz (27 Dicembre 2012)

Per carità, poi con quella gente da cui sarà circondato...


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (27 Dicembre 2012)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Alla fine credo proprio che sia tale e quale al resto della ciurma, altro che tecnico disinteressato...



non credo ci sia da aggiungere altro


----------



## Solo (27 Dicembre 2012)

Visto che la nostra politica economica viene decisa in Europa tanto vale avere qualcuno che almeno viene visto con fiducia dai mercati e che viene ascoltato un minimo.


----------



## Hammer (27 Dicembre 2012)

Solo ha scritto:


> Visto che la nostra politica economica viene decisa in Europa tanto vale avere qualcuno che almeno viene visto con fiducia dai mercati e che viene ascoltato un minimo.



Parli di Silvio, vero?


----------



## Morto che parla (27 Dicembre 2012)

Ma soprattutto, Monti ha provato a fermare un treno in corsa, coi freni rotti.



Piccola parentesi: basta vedere l'agenda di monti, on line, e fare un paragone con il programma di Grillo.
Invito chiunque sia interessato a farlo. Basta leggere due righe riguardanti le politiche economiche per riuscire a capire la differenza di spessore che c'è fra le due politiche.


----------



## Solo (27 Dicembre 2012)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Parli di Silvio, vero?


Ma certo


----------



## Kurt91 (27 Dicembre 2012)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Io sono convinto che di politica ed economia ne sappia ben poco



No bé dai, questa è una leggera, ma proprio leggera eh, forzatura


----------



## Hammer (27 Dicembre 2012)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Piccola parentesi: basta vedere l'agenda di monti, on line, e fare un paragone con il programma di Grillo.
> Invito chiunque sia interessato a farlo. Basta leggere due righe riguardanti le politiche economiche per riuscire a capire la differenza di spessore che c'è fra le due politiche.



Ah Grillo ha una sua politica economica? Davvero?


----------



## Jaqen (27 Dicembre 2012)

Il mio voto è suo


----------



## Kurt91 (27 Dicembre 2012)

La sua "salita" in campo (perché ricordatevi, lui è di rango inferiore rispetto ad uno come Berlusconi che essendo di rango superiore "scende" in campo ) potrebbe farmi vacillare. Nonostante io non considero il lavoro di Monti tutto rose e fiori.


----------



## Morto che parla (27 Dicembre 2012)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Ah Grillo ha una sua politica economica? Davvero?



Sìsì. Ho riportato punto per punto la sua politica economica.

In sostanza, in un momento di crisi economica europea, mondiale, e soprattutto nostrana, mi ritrovo a scegliere fra:

Un vecchietto che ormai è a malapena in grado di intendere e volere
Un ex ministro dell'economia ignaro di quale fosse il valore del pil del paese
Un comico che vorrebbe far chiudere tutte le banche
Accozzaglie varie

Monti.




Sarà una scelta difficilissima.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Kurt91 ha scritto:


> La sua "salita" in campo (perché ricordatevi, lui è di rango inferiore rispetto ad uno come Berlusconi che essendo di rango superiore "scende" in campo ) potrebbe farmi vacillare. Nonostante io non considero il lavoro di Monti tutto rose e fiori.



Ma assolutamente, non ha certo fatto un lavoro perfetto. Io stesso sono assolutamente contrario ad un suo punto in agenda (La tassazione del patrimonio, concettualmente aberrante), ma per la prima volta in vita mia non mi ritrovo a votare semplicemente il male minore.

C'è un abisso fra lui e gli altri candidati. Forse due.


----------



## Prinz (27 Dicembre 2012)

io sono per il terrorismo, votare è inutile


----------



## Kurt91 (27 Dicembre 2012)

Comunque si rischia un frazionamento senza precedenti in Parlamento alle prossime elezioni. Se Monti col la lista centrista è davvero al 20% come dicono, con il PD/SEL sopra il 30% e sia PDL che M5s quasi al 20% (e poi bisognerà vedere cosa farà la Lega), si rischia l'ingovernabilità imho. A meno che Bersani stringa un patto con il professore e Casini post elezioni.


----------



## Solo (27 Dicembre 2012)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Comunque si rischia un frazionamento senza precedenti in Parlamento alle prossime elezioni. Se Monti col la lista centrista è davvero al 20% come dicono, con il PD/SEL sopra il 30% e sia PDL che M5s quasi al 20% (e poi bisognerà vedere cosa farà la Lega), si rischia l'ingovernabilità imho. A meno che Bersani stringa un patto con il professore e Casini post elezioni.


A me pare abbastanza ovvio che il PD debba stringere accordi con Monti se vuole governare, sperando allo stesso tempo che al Senato PDL e Lega non prendano troppi seggi.


----------



## Kurt91 (27 Dicembre 2012)

Solo ha scritto:


> A me pare abbastanza ovvio che il PD debba stringere accordi con Monti se vuole governare, sperando allo stesso tempo che al Senato PDL e Lega non prendano troppi seggi.



Appunto. E chissà cosa ne penseranno la CGIL e Vendola ad esempio. Per me la situazione è molto più difficile di quanto possa sembrare.


----------



## Emanuele (27 Dicembre 2012)

L'agenda Monti assomiglia più o meno a decine di altri programmi elettorali: frasine che più generiche non si può e pochi contenuti reali.


----------



## Kurt91 (28 Dicembre 2012)

Ufficiale è "salito" in campo. Farà il capo coalizione e non il candidato premier di una lista unica al senato e di tre liste alla camera, tutte centriste.


----------



## Morto che parla (28 Dicembre 2012)

Emanuele ha scritto:


> L'agenda Monti assomiglia più o meno a decine di altri programmi elettorali: frasine che più generiche non si può e pochi contenuti reali.



Tipo?

A me sembra che anche solo la pagina 4 sia abbastanza densa di contenuti reali.


----------



## Emanuele (28 Dicembre 2012)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Tipo?
> 
> A me sembra che anche solo la pagina 4 sia abbastanza densa di contenuti reali.



Le prime 3 pagine sono un discorso sul nulla: "rafforzare l'immagine dell'Italia" e altre banalità. Nella 4a l'unica proposta è la dismissione del patrimonio pubblico (attuata in forma anche maggiore negli anni 90 con risultati imbarazzanti), per il resto c'è il mantra della riduzione del debito senza dire come. Vuole privatizzare la sanità? Vuole fare licenziamenti di massa nella PA?

Inoltre ho visto programmi molto più approfonditi di questo in passato, ovviamente non realizzati o solo in una piccola parte. Non dimentichiamoci che siamo pur sempre in campagna elettorale.


----------



## Morto che parla (28 Dicembre 2012)

Emanuele ha scritto:


> Le prime 3 pagine sono un discorso sul nulla: "rafforzare l'immagine dell'Italia" e altre banalità. Nella 4a l'unica proposta è la dismissione del patrimonio pubblico (attuata in forma anche maggiore negli anni 90 con risultati imbarazzanti), per il resto c'è il mantra della riduzione del debito senza dire come. Vuole privatizzare la sanità? Vuole fare licenziamenti di massa nella PA?
> 
> Inoltre ho visto programmi molto più approfonditi di questo in passato, ovviamente non realizzati o solo in una piccola parte. Non dimentichiamoci che siamo pur sempre in campagna elettorale.



Le prime tre pagine sono introduzione.
Nella quarta l'elenco esplicita punti mirati, mi sembra lecito che un punto come "pareggio strutturale di bilancio" non venga esploso dettagliatamente, perchè servirebbero qualcosa come 80 pagine.
A pagina cinque parla di riforma del sistema tributario correlato a meccanismi di misurazione della ricchezza oggettivi. Può sembrare vago, ma vedendo accertamenti sintetici e studi di settore ogni giorno vuol dire molto.
A pagina 6 fa specifico riferimento al taglio delle 100 procedure più pesanti da tagliare, oltre a cercare di seguire direttamente un modello già in atto nel regno unito.
A pagina otto tratta più tematiche, non solo una.
Il sistema di incentivazione e valutazione del sistema scolastico a pagina 10 lo approvo fortemente, e in parte l'ho già vissuto, se immagino correttamente cosa vuole fare.
A pagina 22, dopo tanta retorica, arriva comunque a definire tagli alla politica.
A pagina 23 parla di interventi di inasprimento verso reati specifici come il falso in bilancio e la corruzione.


Non so, a me sembra che di punti ne tocchi molti. C'è tanto "bla bla", senza ombra di dubbio, ma penso sia in ogni caso più proficuo saltare le righe di aria fritta all'interno di un programma fatto come si deve piuttosto che leggersi una lista della spesa grilliana con propositi senza alcun senso logico messi lì a caso.


----------



## Kurt91 (28 Dicembre 2012)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> piuttosto che leggersi una lista della spesa grilliana





In effetti il programma elettorale di Grillo che si trova sul blog sembra una lista della spesa


----------



## Solo (28 Dicembre 2012)

Ma uno cosa dovrebbe proporre esattamente come programma? No, perché sappiamo tutti che SE va bene, c'è spazio per 3-4 riforme serie (dove con "serie" intendo "corpose", come ad esempio quella della giustizia, del lavoro...). Quindi non vedo il senso di scrivere programmi di 7000+ pagine, così come non vedo il senso di scrivere programmi di 3 pagine con elencate per punti 367 riforme. Più o meno, il programma di Monti e quello del PD ("agenda Monti più qualche altra cosa"), li conosciamo...

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Kurt91 ha scritto:


> In effetti il programma elettorale di Grillo che si trova sul blog sembra una lista della spesa


Io aspetto il programma di politica economica della Lega invece.


----------



## tamba84 (28 Dicembre 2012)

ha un partito che è un bel misto.

se vogliamo dirla tutta di economia e politica ci capisce molto di più di berlusconi.


----------



## Dexter (29 Dicembre 2012)

Se "economista" significa coprire i debiti del paese andando a penalizzare enormemente i cittadini (quelli meno abbienti,fra l'altro),allora la definizione della parola non mi è ben chiara. Fate tutti i discorsi che volete: di fatto,tra Imu e aumenti simpatici delle tasse maturati durante il suo mandato,il Natale in casa mia non c'è stato.


----------



## Dexter (29 Dicembre 2012)

Generalizzando meno,mi è parso di intuire (ma sarà sicuramente un'impressione..  ) che il signor Mario appoggi schifosamente il Vaticano. A me basta questo per escluderlo a priori fra i miei papabili...prospetto un bel voto nullo,magari con un bel bestemmione scritto su tutto il foglio


----------



## Solo (29 Dicembre 2012)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Generalizzando meno,mi è parso di intuire (ma sarà sicuramente un'impressione..  ) che il signor Mario appoggi schifosamente il Vaticano. A me basta questo per escluderlo a priori fra i miei papabili...prospetto un bel voto nullo,magari con un bel bestemmione scritto su tutto il foglio


E' arrivato l'endorsment del Vaticano e Monti l'ha prontamente accettato. Dopotutto in Italia senza l'appoggio della Chiesa non si va da nessuna parte purtroppo.


----------



## Doctore (29 Dicembre 2012)

tamba84 ha scritto:


> ha un partito che è un bel misto.
> 
> se vogliamo dirla tutta di economia e politica ci capisce molto di più di berlusconi.


Che miracolo economico ha fatto?aumentare le tasse?significa capire qualcosa di economia?


----------



## Morto che parla (29 Dicembre 2012)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Se "economista" significa coprire i debiti del paese andando a penalizzare enormemente i cittadini (*quelli meno abbienti,fra l'altro*),allora la definizione della parola non mi è ben chiara. Fate tutti i discorsi che volete: di fatto,tra Imu e aumenti simpatici delle tasse maturati durante il suo mandato,il Natale in casa mia non c'è stato.



Questo è superficiale.
Il sangue l'hanno sputato tutti, quest'anno. 
Chi ha di meno ha fatto più fatica in generale, ma proporzionalmente ha sputato meno sangue di chi guadagna di più (ed è giusto che sia così, ben inteso).

Chi ha più di una casa (che, sulla carta, ma molto sulla carta, dovrebbe essere un indicatore di ricchezza, ma si veda quanto detto sopra) quest'anno di IMU si è preso un salasso mica da ridere. Gli appartamentisti che volevano vivere di affitti si sono ricreduti in fretta. 

Chi ha guadagnato molto ha dovuto pagare il contributo di solidarietà, fra il 5% e il 15% in base alla fascia di reddito, oltre a prendersi, come sempre, la progressività Irpef. Questi non sono provvedimenti del governo Monti ma sono comunque misure in essere per "ricalibrare" lo sforzo fiscale in base al reddito. Si arriva, per gente che guadagna cifre importanti (e che naturalmente tutti vorrebbero guadagnare, non siam certo qui a far piangere persone che portano a casa uno stipendio lordo di 200.000 euro), a pagare in alcuni casi ben più della metà di quello che hanno guadagnato al fisco, contro un primo scaglione irpef del 23%. Salendo la scala, quello che devi allo stato è più che raddoppiato.

Inoltre recentemente il governo aveva provato a tagliare di un paio di punti percentuali gli scaglioni più bassi della base irpef, salvo poi dover modificare la proposta in seguito a pressioni di politicanti vari.

Anche la favola che le tasse le pagano solo i ceti meno abbienti è ora che tramonti un po'....


----------



## Morto che parla (29 Dicembre 2012)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Che miracolo economico ha fatto?aumentare le tasse?significa capire qualcosa di economia?



No. Qualunque governo non eletto l'avrebbe fatto. Qualunque governo eletto non l'avrebbe fatto, perchè la gente si sarebbe incazzata (come infatti è avvenuto).

Mica è un genio Monti. E' solo l'unico che, da un lato, ha il "coraggio" (che poi coraggio non è, ma semplicemente non gliene frega nulla di tenersi la cadrega), dall'altro la non-demenza, di mettere in atto l'unica reale strada percorribile nel breve per evitare il collasso.

Il miracolo economico mica parte da lui, o non solo. Lui aveva il compito di togliere la base marcia, ossia la mancanza di fiducia, lo spread alle stelle e un debito pubblico galoppante, e (a parte l'ultimo punto per cui serviranno decenni) l'ha fatto.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Dexter ha scritto:


> Generalizzando meno,mi è parso di intuire (ma sarà sicuramente un'impressione..  ) che il signor Mario appoggi schifosamente il Vaticano. A me basta questo per escluderlo a priori fra i miei papabili...prospetto un bel voto nullo,magari con un bel bestemmione scritto su tutto il foglio



Beh della sua vita privata tutti sanno. Manco a me fa impazzire che sia un ciellino o quasi, però, onestamente, fatti suoi.
Come nessuno ha mai tassato la chiesa in italia prima di lui, così perpetuerà Monti. Sarebbe meglio diversamente ma tanto le alternative non propongono di meglio in tal senso, perciò pace.
Se poi devo scegliere fra un ciellino e un ...., va beh...


----------



## Jaqen (29 Dicembre 2012)

tamba84 ha scritto:


> se vogliamo dirla tutta di economia e politica ci capisce molto di più di berlusconi.


Vabbé dai, adesso non esageriamo


----------



## Solo (29 Dicembre 2012)

tamba84 ha scritto:


> ha un partito che è un bel misto.
> 
> se vogliamo dirla tutta di economia e politica ci capisce molto di più di berlusconi.


Ma quando mai?


----------



## Kurt91 (29 Dicembre 2012)

tamba84 ha scritto:


> se vogliamo dirla tutta di economia e politica ci capisce molto di più di berlusconi.



Questa è grossa eh...


----------



## Kurt91 (29 Dicembre 2012)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> No. Qualunque governo non eletto l'avrebbe fatto. Qualunque governo eletto non l'avrebbe fatto, perchè la gente si sarebbe incazzata (come infatti è avvenuto).
> 
> Mica è un genio Monti. E' solo l'unico che, da un lato, ha il "coraggio" (che poi coraggio non è, ma semplicemente non gliene frega nulla di tenersi la cadrega), dall'altro la non-demenza, di mettere in atto l'unica reale strada percorribile nel breve per evitare il collasso.
> 
> ...



Morto, ho modificato la parola censurata. Se possibile evitiamo di scrivere parolacce


----------



## Hammer (29 Dicembre 2012)

Comunque se parliamo di economia puramente come "attività di ricerca economica", Monti ne capisce ottocento volte di più di Silvio. Wikipedia per credere


----------



## Isao (29 Dicembre 2012)

Ragazzi ricordate sempre la distinzione tra Economia e Aziendalismo. Per quanto ad alcuni possano sembrare "sinonimi", vi assicuro che non lo sono. Monti è un economista. Berlusconi è un'aziendalista.


----------



## Morto che parla (29 Dicembre 2012)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Morto, ho modificato la parola censurata. Se possibile evitiamo di scrivere parolacce



Chiedo scusa, non pensavo nemmeno potesse essere intesa come parolaccia la definizione di un adescatore di minori.


----------



## Kurt91 (29 Dicembre 2012)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Comunque se parliamo di economia puramente come "attività di ricerca economica", Monti ne capisce ottocento volte di più di Silvio. Wikipedia per credere


Chi studia economia avrà sentito parlare del modello di Klein-Monti. Mi sembra anche una perdita di tempo stare a dire se monti ne capisca o meno di economia rispetto a B., che è un giurista e non un economista.



Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Chiedo scusa, non pensavo nemmeno potesse essere intesa come parolaccia la definizione di un adescatore di minori.



Tranquillo


----------



## esjie (29 Dicembre 2012)

Vaticanismo, Libbbberalismo (???), Conservatorismo, Antisindacalismo. Aiuto.


----------



## Emanuele (30 Dicembre 2012)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Le prime tre pagine [...]




E' logico che ci siano delle proposte (che in gran parte non condivido), ma non mi pare che siano così tante e così riformatrici da giustificare l'esaltazione che ne viene fatta. E il paragone che intendevo fare io non è con grillo e le sue idiozie ma, ad es., con il programma del PD o, pensando al passato, dell'Unione.


----------



## Gre-No-Li (30 Dicembre 2012)

Monti è un liberale, Berlusconi si definisce liberale, quindi teoricamente contro le tasse, eppure da quando i 'liberali' governano l'Italia la tassazione è aumentata in maniera esponenziale...insomma tanto per dire, quando eravamo ancora nella prima repubblica mi sono comprato una macchina nuova, poi a scalare sono arrivato ad oggi in cui giro con una pandina usata del 2003...


----------



## Vinz (2 Gennaio 2013)

Monti :"Abbassare le tasse".

ROTFL, ma a che gioco sta giocando?


----------



## Isao (2 Gennaio 2013)

Vinz ha scritto:


> Monti :"Abbassare le tasse".
> 
> ROTFL, ma a che gioco sta giocando?



Ridicolo. Una citazione degna del Berlusconi degli ultimi mesi. Incredibile come in un momento come questo in cui è necessario che la politica riacquisisca credibilità, loro continuano a fare i loro giochini e le loro propagandine da 4 soldi. Che schifo.


----------



## Kurt91 (2 Gennaio 2013)

Vinz ha scritto:


> Monti :"Abbassare le tasse".
> 
> ROTFL, ma a che gioco sta giocando?



Bé ma lui questo lo aveva detto da tempo. L'obiettivo era quello di mettere in sicurezza il debito pubblico con le politiche da lacrime e sangue, dopo di ché quello di abbassare le tasse ad imprese e lavoratori dipendenti per favorire il mercato del lavoro e i consumi. Che poi non lo faranno è un altro discorso.


----------



## Jaqen (2 Gennaio 2013)

Vinz ha scritto:


> Monti :"Abbassare le tasse".
> 
> ROTFL, ma a che gioco sta giocando?



Prima si risana aumentando le tasse, poi le si riabbassano. E' un "gioco" molto semplice che ci sta risollevando. Non c'è niente di sbagliato.


----------



## Kurt91 (2 Gennaio 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Prima si risana aumentando le tasse, poi le si riabbassano. E' un "gioco" molto semplice che ci sta risollevando. Non c'è niente di sbagliato.



Però si devono anche apportare numerosi tagli alla spesa pubblica, ovviamente per tutto quel che riguarda gli sprechi. Altrimenti la politica "lacrime e sangue" risulta nulla.


----------



## Jaqen (2 Gennaio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Però si devono anche apportare numerosi tagli alla spesa pubblica, ovviamente per tutto quel che riguarda gli sprechi. Altrimenti la politica "lacrime e sangue" risulta nulla.



Io, per ora, ho fiducia!


----------



## Livestrong (3 Gennaio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> No. Qualunque governo non eletto l'avrebbe fatto. Qualunque governo eletto non l'avrebbe fatto, perchè la gente si sarebbe incazzata (come infatti è avvenuto).
> 
> Mica è un genio Monti. E' solo l'unico che, da un lato, ha il "coraggio" (che poi coraggio non è, ma semplicemente non gliene frega nulla di tenersi la cadrega), dall'altro la non-demenza, di mettere in atto l'unica reale strada percorribile nel breve per evitare il collasso.


La cadrega ce l'ha ben salda finche è in vita


----------



## Morto che parla (3 Gennaio 2013)

Emanuele ha scritto:


> E' logico che ci siano delle proposte (che in gran parte non condivido), ma non mi pare che siano così tante e così riformatrici da giustificare l'esaltazione che ne viene fatta. E il paragone che intendevo fare io non è con grillo e le sue idiozie ma, ad es., con il programma del PD o, pensando al passato, dell'Unione.



Esaltare è una parola grossa. A me la patrimoniale che vuole mettere fa rabbrividire.

Semplicemente, è l'unico che ha seguito la strada giusta. E mi fido più di uno che ha fatto, di uno che ha parlato, e promesso.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Livestrong ha scritto:


> La cadrega ce l'ha ben salda finche è in vita



Si ma con quale interesse?

A uno come Monti cosa torna in tasca, personalmente, a governare il paese?
Per come conosco "il tipo", può giusto andare a letto col sorriso soddisfatto stampato in faccia perchè si alza sapendo di essere il primo ministro, ma niente di più...

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Vinz ha scritto:


> Monti :"Abbassare le tasse".
> 
> ROTFL, ma a che gioco sta giocando?



A quello che ha sempre fatto, e che ha spiegato sia l'anno scorso sia quest'anno, nel suo programma. Basterebbe starlo a sentire.

Oltretutto, come già altrove sottolineato, il governo monti aveva già proposto, recentemente, un abbattimento delle aliquote irpef per i primi due scaglioni di reddito.


----------



## Morto che parla (3 Gennaio 2013)

Isao ha scritto:


> Ridicolo. Una citazione degna del Berlusconi degli ultimi mesi. Incredibile come in un momento come questo in cui è necessario che la politica riacquisisca credibilità, loro continuano a fare i loro giochini e le loro propagandine da 4 soldi. Che schifo.



Per quanto già detto sopra, nulla di più lontano dai deliri di berlusconi.


----------



## Solo (8 Gennaio 2013)

Monti che però mi candida la Vezzali no, dai...


----------



## Blu71 (22 Gennaio 2013)

Monti a Ballarò.


----------



## Solo (23 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Monti a Ballarò.


Mi ha fatto veramente una brutta impressione. In due o tre casi sembrava rinco.


----------



## runner (23 Gennaio 2013)

così i ricchi e gli squali hanno il loro partito.......


----------

